# youtube video frame drops.



## prunsebas (Aug 29, 2022)

Hello Everybody,

anyone has experimented video frame drops when play videos in youtube?.
all of my configurations seems to be ok (my cpu is skylake) and driver 915 enabled.
my cpu intel i3 6100u.

any idea?.


----------



## bsduck (Sep 14, 2022)

Hello,

In which browser are you viewing YouTube videos? Is the problem still present in another one?

Also, which WM/DE? Do you have a display compositor running?


----------

